# Looking for pumpkin/squash dessert recipe



## Daizymae (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi.  I hope someone can direct me to a recipe for a pumpkin/winter squash recipe similar to pumpkin pie but without the crust.  I hate making crusts and it's just more saturated fat.  So, basically, it's just a *pumpkin pudding* I want.  

Would I simply put the sweetened and spiced mixture into a cooking dish and cook as for a pumpkin pie?

I have a whole load of nice squash from my garden and have to do something with it.  

Gracias.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2011)

I do that using the pumpkin pie filling recipe and put it in a buttered casserole dish instead of a pie shell.  Bake approx. the same time and test with a knife to see if it comes out clean.  You can also bake it in a water bath but, I don't bother.   Serve warm with whipped cream.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 20, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I do that using the pumpkin pie filling recipe and put it in a buttered casserole dish instead of a pie shell.  Bake approx. the same time and test with a knife to see if it comes out clean.  You can also bake it in a water bath but, I don't bother.   Serve warm with whipped cream.



Aunt Bea beat me to it.  I always make a crustless "pie" at thanksgiving since my niece can't have the gluten in the crust.  I put hers in a custard cup that been buttered and bake it right along with the pies.  Of course hers gets done fast but it always comes out fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup, it's a pumpkin custard.  My favorite, I like it better than making pies.


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 21, 2011)

Boy, all these replies and so fast.  What a neat place this is.  Thanks, kids!

So I am not the only one who wants to avoid crusts for one reason or another!

I think that a water bath would be helpful, tho, to prevent burning. 

Here in Canada, Thanksgiving is in October, not November, so already I have to start "worrying" about what to serve!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a Pumpkin appetizer recipe that you dunk sliced apples and pears (fall fruit) in. That would make a light, healthy dessert also (I think so). I will post if you are interested.


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 21, 2011)

Patty, I am interested in the recipe for your Appetizer with fall fruit.  Tks!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Daizymae said:


> Patty, I am interested in the recipe for your Appetizer with fall fruit.  Tks!




Ok, I just posted it here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/spicy-pumpkin-dip-74890.html#post1050908


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 21, 2011)

My mom makes pumpkin pie without the crust all the time. It is delicious!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 21, 2011)

You can also sprinkle a crumb topping on top of the custard, as for an apple crisp, or even like you would make for a dutch apple pie.  That gives your mouth some extra texture to play with.  I love both the crustless desert, and the pie.  I have no issues with making pie crust and so usually make both.

Another thing you can do with the pie filling, before it's baked, is to add flour and baking powder to the mix and make waffles out of it.  I've done that and the waffles are spectacular.  Serve them with some vanilla ice cream on top.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 21, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> Ok, I just posted it here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/spicy-pumpkin-dip-74890.html#post1050908



Hi, Patty.  I clicked on your link but it comes up Invalid.  It says to contact Administrator, but I can't seem to send that, either...


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/spicy-pumpkin-dip-74891.htmlTry this one. I don't know what went wrong. Anyway it is in the Apps. Forum.


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks aplenty for your trouble.  That recipe sounds beyond scrumptious!


----------

